# Kabellängen



## Robot-Sun (6 November 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die maximal zulässigen Kabellängen finden kann.
Kann ich für ein 24V Signal (digital) ein 300m lange Leitung 1,5mm² verwenden?


----------



## zotos (6 November 2007)

Das hängt auch noch von der Stromstärke ab.

Wie viel Amper?


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 November 2007)

hallo,
das steht bei den siemens baugruppen dabei, 300m halte ich für sehr bedenklich.


----------



## OHGN (6 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> .... 300m halte ich für sehr bedenklich.


Das wiederum hängt vom verwendeten Leitungsquerschnitt ab.


----------



## marlob (6 November 2007)

gegeben:
phi: 0,0178 Ohm*mm2/m
l: 300m
I: 1A angenommen
U: 24 V

U=I*R, R=phi*2 * l / A

U=I*phi*l/A
=(1 * 0,0178 * 2 * 300 / 1,5 ) V
=7,12 V

also hast du bei angenommenen 1 A einen Spannungsabfall von 7,12 V
das sind 29,7 % von 24 V
Also zu viel meiner Meinung nach

du kannst ja mal mit den Formeln spielen, welchen Querschnitt du brauchst, bei dem Strom der bei dir fliesst


----------



## IBN-Service (6 November 2007)

Robot-Sun schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die maximal zulässigen Kabellängen finden kann.
> Kann ich für ein 24V Signal (digital) ein 300m lange Leitung 1,5mm² verwenden?




Hallo Robot,

bei so großen Kabellängen kann es aufgrund der Kabelkapazitäten zu einem
Verschliff der Signalform kommen.
Für ein schnelles Zählersignal also eher nicht geeignet.

Grundsätzlich aber gilt, wie Lorenz schon sagte,
die Angabe im Baugruppenhandbuch!

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 November 2007)

hallo,
ich habe nachgeschlagen, 600m ungeschirmt, 1000m geschirmt für digitale aus- und eingabebaugruppen die normalen, ohne angabe vom leitungsquerschnitt, 600m ungeschirmt, da muß die verlegung aber 1a sein, und nicht wie üblich alles in einer kabelbahn.ich halte persönlich nichts davon.


----------



## Hermann (6 November 2007)

wieso geht ihr eigentlich alle von ein und ausgabebaugruppen aus?
hat der eröffner dieses threads niergendswo geschrieben...
kann ja auch ein normales digitales signal sein ohne sps...


----------



## TommyG (6 November 2007)

Warum analog?

Auch mit Klappertechnik und langen Strippen bekommt man leicht Ärger...

Beispiel: ~ 40m 5G1,5 NYM, einen EIN, einen AUS Taster und 230V AC an Koppelrelais....

Für so Geschichten ( also über 100, 200m..) würde ich vllt über Telefonstrippe und Modem/ Seriell Wandler nachdenken..

Greetz, Tom


----------



## IBN-Service (6 November 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> Warum analog?
> 
> Auch mit Klappertechnik und langen Strippen bekommt man leicht Ärger...
> 
> ...



Hallo Tommy,

nimm ein Schütz anstelle des Koppelrelais, dann klappts !
(aber ich glaub fast, dass wusstest du schon...  )

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Robot-Sun (6 November 2007)

@ marlob






 vbmenu_register("postmenu_104814", true);  


Kannste mir bitte sagen woher du die Formel hast hab bei mir nix gefunden.

Also ich hab mich wohl bissel unglücklich ausgedrückt. Sorry.
Ich benötige die 24V.
1. für einen Not-Aus-Taster
2. für optische und Akustische Signaleinrichtung
beide befinden sich ca 300m weit vom Schaltschrank entfernt.


----------



## Robot-Sun (6 November 2007)

Achso nu weis ichs...
Bei den 300m hast du aber den Rückleiter vergessen...
Der Widerstand der Leitung ist somit doppelt so hoch.


----------



## jabba (6 November 2007)

Hallo,

also bei 300m und 24V spielt die kapazitive Seite eine größere Rolle als der Widerstand. Vor allem bei einem Not-Aus Signal würde ich auf 230V AC wechseln.

Hab vor ein paar Jahren eine Anlage umbauen dürfen, da haben die "Herren Fachleute" alles mit YSTY verlegt, also Telefonleitung. Die dachten ist ja nur 24V. Die Leitungslänge war insgesamt vieleicht 200m. Die Spannung bei Not-Aus entriegelt war 19V, bei gedrückt 15V. Das alte Schütz was vorher drin war, hat genug Leistung gezogen, aber mein nachträglich eingebaute PNOZ blieb einfach hängen.

Also Spannung erhöhen, oder den Übertragungsweg überdenken.


----------



## IBN-Service (6 November 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also bei 300m und 24V spielt die kapazitive Seite eine größere Rolle als der Widerstand. Vor allem bei einem Not-Aus Signal würde ich auf 230V AC wechseln.



Hallo jabba,

sorry, aber da kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen.

Gerade bei AC macht die Leitungskapazität bei hohen Längen Probleme.

CU

Jügen.


----------



## jabba (6 November 2007)

Hallo IBN_Service,

da hast Du voll und ganz recht, aber in der Praxis ist die Schalthysterse (wenn ich die mal so bezeichnen darf) der AC 230V Schütze größer als der 24V DC Schütze. Ich hatte schon mehrmals Problem in dem Bereich durch größer Leitungslängen, prinzipiell ist eine Übertragung eines "Digitalen Signals" über diese Länge nicht einfach so zu machen. Hier sind halt viele Gegebenheiten zu beachten, und dann gibts immer Anlagen die laufen seit 10 Jahren, und plötzlich geht der Not-Aus nicht mehr. Warum ? jemand hat das Schütz getauscht, und das neue hat eine geringere Halteleistung.

Deswegen der letzte Punkt in meiner Antwort 
.... oder den Übertragungsweg überdenken.


----------



## IBN-Service (6 November 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> .... oder den Übertragungsweg überdenken.




Hallo jabba,

damit hast du das Problem mit den Leitungslängen auf den Punkt gebracht,

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## TommyG (9 November 2007)

@ Jürgen von IBN- Service:

Die Auslastung der Strecke mit nem Schütz war dann auch meine Lösung, auch wenn der Meister aufgeschrien hat wg. der Verlustleistung....

BTT
Für NOT- AUS und Lämpi würde ich auch zu 230VAC tendieren.... und zu 2,5mm2...

Greetz


----------

